# Buying electrical goods in Dubai



## nathalie (Jul 6, 2008)

hi , im moving to Dubai next month and have an unfurnished house to move into. I wonder if it would be possible to buy my white goods online from the UK so that I can arrange for them to be delivered the day I arrive? Been searching the internet but no luck, hope someone can point me in the right direction?
Need big american style fridge freezer, and washer/dryer

many thanks


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/


----------

